

Takashi Amano, nature photographer and aquascaper, has died - pvaldes
http://www.artandsciencejournal.com/post/28764629782/takashi-amano-aquascaping-can-be-described-as

======
Steveism
This is sad news. He was a lover of nature and a true artist. Really such an
interesting man. I had setup two aquariums using his products and styling
advice, they looked gorgeous in my house. They were freshwater aquariums but
were vivid in many ways. Visitors to my home would comment to me that I had a
"really nice saltwater tank." His techniques and products made freshwater
aquariums special. He also made me notice the subtle beauties in nature a lot
more.

------
pvaldes
The man that inspired entire generations of aquarists, applied the bonsai
concepts to acuatic gardening and created a entirely new type of aquariums
using freswater shrimps, passed from pneumonia at his home in Niigata at 61
years old.

[https://orphek.com/takashi-amano-aquascaping-guru-dies-
at-61...](https://orphek.com/takashi-amano-aquascaping-guru-dies-at-61-years-
old/)

------
qwertz123
I can't think of anyone else who inspired me as much as Mr. Amano throughout
my life (I'm obviously more passionate about aquariums than about coding). I
admire his work, his way of viewing things differently and how he
revolutionised aquascaping and turned it into an art form with its own
philosophy.

The world was a little bit more beautiful than it would have been without him.

------
leonroy
I spent years poring over his books, writings and using his beautiful products
to build my own 'Amano' nature aquarium.

A truly fascinating man, he was apparently seen as a bit unconventional and a
rebel in his home country. I think a lot of trailblazers are indeed seen that
way. I hope his company survives to live a long healthy life without him at
the helm.

------
mturmon
Thank you so much for sharing this. I have a significant interest in Japanese
gardens but I had never encountered aquaculture as shown here. It's a sad
occasion, but beautiful work.

------
intendedeffect
Thanks for sharing this. I had a little tank a few years ago with "Amano"
shrimp in it; I never knew about their namesake.

